# 9/18/08 Report



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

We ended up with 14 flatties and 1 mullet, my partner tonight had never been and lost 6 fatties and 1 sheephead.

X-shark and Flounder Assassin you left way to early!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Another nice mess of fish !!! :bowdown


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Damnit man...i guess we did. oh well...but thats a nice mess you got there. X-Shark got the fish we got last night and should be posting pics sometime this morning.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks like last night was a productive one. Glad you got a mess of fish after the run of bad luck you were having the other day. What was the wind like last night on/near the water? It was still where I live but I am to far from the water to get an accurate reading.:banghead


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

HeHe Our's wasn't near to brag about, BUT



I sure had fun and the commodity of being out with Flounder Assassin and meeting Gnwdad and his buddy was the highlight of the evening.



Once we meet up we shot the breeze for almost a hour.



We were talking about scales and I couldn't find where I hid this one on myself for a while.



This digital scale is my 2nd one. Don't try to weigh a 50+ lb Grouper with one of these. The chain broke. 



But I did take it to work and check it's accuracy with the special weights we had just for checking the accuracy of scales and it was within .01. They are fairly cheap and available at Wal Mart. Much better than a analog scale. It also keeps the largest fish or weight that you weighed with it in memory.



It's kind'a hard to get pix's of the fish on a scale by yourself. My arm's aren't long enough. HeHe



16.5 and 2 at 17,5ins


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pics bobby...i had a good time last night. too bad we didnt get as many as gnwdad though :banghead


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (9/19/2008)*Looks like last night was a productive one. Glad you got a mess of fish after the run of bad luck you were having the other day. What was the wind like last night on/near the water? It was still where I live but I am to far from the water to get an accurate reading.:banghead


The wind changed several times last night.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Gnwdad (9/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Five Prongs Of Fury (9/19/2008)*Looks like last night was a productive one. Glad you got a mess of fish after the run of bad luck you were having the other day. What was the wind like last night on/near the water? It was still where I live but I am to far from the water to get an accurate reading.:banghead
> ...


If the forecast is right there is supposed to be a low pressure system moving through around Sunday or Monday and the winds are supposed to be northeast. Should prove to be some decent conditions as long as the wind doesn't throw us a curve.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (9/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Gnwdad (9/19/2008)*
> ...


Last night the wind stayed out of the North East for several hours, it allowed me to fish a section that I have yet to fish this year.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Good job. Gotta get me one of those scales.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *X-Shark (9/19/2008)*HeHe Our's wasn't near to brag about, BUT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to shabby. Love the sideways shot's on two of the flounder. Never tried that method of gigging before.oke


----------



## JIG HUNTER (Sep 22, 2008)

those flounder are in trouble if you kill them like you useslay deer.


----------

